# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Brando Y Silvana

## Ritxi

Aqui teneís una breve entrevista a Brando y Silvana, dos asiduos del 
foro MagiaPotagia, acaban de venir del Magic Castle de presentar su 
espectaculo, si quereis saber algo más de ellos no os la perdaís!!



*1-* ¿Como se lleva el ser pareja en la vida real y en la artística? 

_Nuestra vida es muy normal.Y como para nosotros lo "real "es lo "artistico", la pasamos muy bien.

_
*2-* ¿Como os iniciasteis en la magia y cuánto hace que actuaís juntos?

_Brando:Cuando era muy pequeño veìa en TV en Argentina unos cortos llamados "Las Manos Magicas", donde en pantalla aparecian solo dos manos que realizaban un juego de Magia y luego lo explicaban, esto en medio de dibujos animados.Poco despues vi tambien en TV en un especial de Magia presentado por Bill Bixby, a ALI BONGO,y ahi me di cuenta que la Magia era algo que me envolvia y me fascinaba.Inmediatamente le pedi a mis padrinos para mi cumpleaños mi primer caja de Magia.
Años màs tarde,comence a estudiar Magia con Enrique Carpinetti "Kartis"y mi biblioteca comenzo a acumular cantidades de libros de Magia.
Silvana:Cuando comienzo a trabajar con Brando, al inicio yo hacia Mimo y Malabares,pero luego fuimos mezclando y poco a poco comencè a hacer Magia.
Comenzamos a trabajar juntos en Fiestas y cumpleaños aproximadamente en 1988.Luego montamos nuestros primeros shows en pequeños teatros, y en 1999 concursamos por primera vez en un Congreso de Magia en Buenos Aires con un Acto donde unimos la magia con el teatro.A partir de allì comenzamos a viajar por el mundo.

_
*3-* ¿Explicadnos como os fue por el Magic Castle?

_Genial!El Magic Castle es un bonito y mitico lugar.Trabajamos en el Palace of Mystery una de las tantas salas que tiene el castillo.
Compartimos una semana de shows con muchos colegas y amigos,tres pases por dìa.
_
*4-* ¿Y alguna anécdota de allí?

_El Castillo es un club privado y exclusivo que tiene sus "reglas",una de ellas es que para permanecer dentro todo el mundo debe estar de traje y corbata.
Me entero de esto un dia antes de viajar a Los angeles,o sea que tuve que salir urgentemente a comprarme una ya que no uso corbata desde que tenìa 17 años!!!!.
_

*5-* ¿Estaís trabajando en un espectaculo nuevo?, ¿cuanto se tarda en darle vida a un show?

_Estamos trabajando en un Numero nuevo.El tahur y la florista salìo en 5 meses de trabajo porque teniamos todo el tiempo del mundo,ya que lamentablemente surgio en la epoca del famoso "corralito" en Argentina donde el pais estaba totalmente parado,por lo cual no teniamos trabajo y podiamos dedicarle todo el tiempo a ensayar,armar,probar etc,etc.
Ahora ,afortunadamente ,tenemos mucho trabajo,pero poco tiempo para crear....
_


*6-Silvana,* ¿Aunque ahora han ido aumentando porque crees que hay tan
pocas Magas?

_En una época,me habia puesto a investigar este tema, y pedia opiniones a diferentes Magos. Y me respondian, por ejemplo: que las mujeres cuando crecen dejan de jugar, que simplemente no se interesan por la Magia, que a las mujeres nos cuesta mucho"mentir",y hasta que era una cuestión genetica!!! con cromosomas incluidos...ja!
Y la verdad, es que no sé por qué. Pero no somos tan pocas como creen todos.
_

*7-* Y para finalizar, nos podríais dar un consejo para los que empiezan.

_Es dificil dar consejos,y a veces estos sirven cuando uno ya no los necesita.
Lo que si podemos decirles es que la Magia, como cualquier Arte sirve para COMUNICARNOS,EXPRESARNOS,no solo la Magia son trucos.El trabajo del Mago es llevar a los espectadores a un mundo de Maravillas a donde todo es posible,No los defraudemos y trabajemos para lograr esto.
Silvana:No un consejo sino una sugerencia:Vean Teatro,escuchen Musica,lean libros,no solo de Magia,esten atentos a lo que pasa a su alrededor,seràn Mejores Magos.
_

----------


## Ritxi

Os pongo una foto con ellos!!   :001 005:

----------


## Magnano

muy buena entrevista
no había una foto mas pequeña??
hablando de fotos Ritxi, no tenias algun post pendiente con fotos??

saludos!

----------


## Comedy Magic

me gusta mucho la sugerencia de Silvana: Vean Teatro,escuchen Musica,lean libros,no solo de Magia,esten atentos a lo que pasa a su alrededor,seràn Mejores Magos.

Brando y Silvana: dos Artistas..! :-)

----------


## Exilion

jaja recuerdo ese programa lo veia cuando tenia 5 o 6 añitos

----------


## MagoJuan101

Son magnificos , los vi actuar en Guadalajara en la 3ª edicion "Por Arte de magia"

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Son dos grandes, trabaje como su asistente en algun congreso, y no se puede explicar lo que se aprende con ellos, mientras preparaban el acto y la postura de los elementos, se nota cuando alguien es profecional.
Y ellos son muy profecionales, muy aritista, y muy grandes personas.

----------


## eidanyoson

Hace poquísimo estuvieron en Guadalajara, España, y estuve a puntito de ir a verles. El problema es que eran 3 días mágicos y madrugando como madrugo,tuve que decantarme por uno de los días, y fue el viernes en vez del sábado.

Una pena, la verdad. Me hubiera encantado.  :Arf:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Magnífica entrevista de un magnífico duo.

----------

